# Looking for LONG Int Cartridges



## Robert111 (Aug 3, 2012)

Done with searching after 45 minutes. Can anyone point me in the direction of these? 

FPGeeks | Tree Ring Pens Natural History Fountain Pen – The Awesome Review

(scroll down for photo)


----------



## penmaker56 (Aug 3, 2012)

Brands of long international cartridges:
Pelikan
Waterman
Monteverde


----------



## jj9ball (Aug 3, 2012)

Private Reserve has new cartridges call Maxi Long cartridges.  They are an international cartridge that is about the length of a full size converter pump.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 3, 2012)

In searching for the PR cartridges I discovered that Exotics sells them.

Cartridge Ink Maxi - Private Reserve

AK


----------



## LL Woodworks (Aug 3, 2012)

I buy them from Exotics - both my wife and I use them and we love them.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 3, 2012)

Robert is looking for the long piston converter not cartridges.  Richard has already given some great options.  I will also recommend the Pelikan converters if you can find them.  Pelikan has been doing piston fills since 1929 and they know thier stuff.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 3, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Robert is looking for the long piston converter not cartridges. Richard has already given some great options. I will also recommend the Pelikan converters if you can find them. Pelikan has been doing piston fills since 1929 and they know thier stuff.


 The title says cartridges


----------



## Robert111 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks, eberyone! Got what I need. Appreciate it.


----------

